# Opinion of this dog



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

I will check her out tomorrow. She is in a shelter; 1.5 years old, spayed.
Questions to the experienced eyes here: what comes to mind? No history available and only this crummy picture.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Are you asking if she's purebred? If that's your question, than yeah, she looks GSD. Can't really tell too much else from that picture though. 

As far as lines go, I'd guess typical American pet breeding, but it's hard to tell from that picture.


----------



## atourya (Mar 23, 2013)

she looks adorable... I would guess her to be a little younger than 1.5 years. Those ears look a little out of proportion... looks like she still has a little filling in to do, unless she was emaciated when they first picked her up. Very cute.


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Looks purebred. Really cute 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Merciel (Apr 25, 2013)

Yep, looks like an American pet line purebred to me too. 

Beyond that I can't tell much from the picture. Good luck, please let us know how it goes!


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

Lovely gsd -and yes, I agree will have filling out to do. I would be there with leash in hand  But what struck me immediately was the look in her eyes - face expression- reminds me so much of your photo of WD.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

I checked her out, yes, leash in my hands. She is a lovely dog, awesome sweet temperament but horrible bad hind legs. There were two others, also badly bred but sweet. They came form shelters in CA without an history. So I went home, empty leash in my hand. I also realized that it is way too early for a new dog for me. But it was nice to see happy shelter dogs. Oh, I miss my WD and am not looking forward to start that puppy year all over again wih a new little shark


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

You will know when it is right Wolfy Dog....It will feel right deep down inside. It will be fate.


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

Sorry it didn't work out but and I had thought it could be too soon, but maybe not, depends on the person. You may want to keep searching for an adult, even if you have a deposit on a pup. Some breeders have young adults or adults that available.


----------

